# Will be in Chicago and Madison soon



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I will be driving through Chicago Thursday evening, thinking about stopping somewhere. Then I will be in Madison for the weekend. Friday night will be at the Ween show with a friend. Later that night or Saturday will be free. Then I will be back through Chicago on Sunday.

Just a heads up


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

We've got the regular MoB herf in Milwaukee on Saturday.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59310

I believe all systems are still go on this.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

PMed and I am planning on heading north on Saturday.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

stashu said:


> We've got the regular MoB herf in Milwaukee on Saturday.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59310
> 
> I believe all systems are still go on this.


yes...everything is still good for Saturday:ss

Jbailey, I live just north of Madison and I plan on leaving around noonish Saturday. Lemme know if you want to follow me to the HERF, I am not coming directly back home afterwards, otherwise we could just carpool:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, I gotta go back to work tomorrow and work a 13 hour shift Dave...hope I can catch you next time through, unless of course you make the MoB herf Saturday!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> unless of course you make the MoB herf Saturday!


he is :ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I will see you all on Saturday! :tu


----------

